
Ask HN: What crapware does your company install on your work computer? - pm90
The security team in my org would like to install digitalguardian (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;digitalguardian.com&#x2F;) or crowdstrike agent (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.crowdstrike.com&#x2F;) on _all_ computers because reasons.<p>Initial experiences have not been very positive with many issues being reported including:<p>* rapid burnout of battery life<p>* random errors affecting fairly mundane io operations (e.g. git operations taking minutes, failure to compile apps etc.)<p>What has your experience been with these tools?
======
Chyzwar
These tools often inject themself between syscalls (at least in Windows), they
might not take many resources by themself but they slow down everything. I
once worked in a bank where git status took 5s on 16 core machine with SSD.

If you can influence a decision I would look for something that allows you
whitelist some directories and programs where impact for day to day job can be
reduced.

For actual security, having updated systems and well-configured networks is
probably more important[1].

[https://www.csoonline.com/article/3503416/maersk-up-to-
date-...](https://www.csoonline.com/article/3503416/maersk-up-to-date-
antivirus-not-effective-against-petya.html)

> Microsoft said most infections occurred on Windows 7 systems andclaimed that
> Windows 10's in-built defenses either blocked or mitigated each of the
> techniques.

------
kuharich
Dunno about the above.

I work for a BigCo. They decided to install Jamf on my development machine, my
MacBook Pro.

Makes me want to Jamf this crapware where the sun don't shine!

------
garydarobot
Mc Afee Antivirus (not sure how to spell it). Everyday I start my apache
server and my PC is frozen. I ask the sysadmin and he says antivirus scan is
running in the bg. LOL.

